
Ask HN: How to delete Facebook with a guarantee of the GDPR wipe? - hellofunk
I&#x27;d like to know how you can delete FB with the assurance they will do so under the GDPR regulations that require they wipe all data about you (I&#x27;m in Europe). When I go to the delete options, there is nothing in there about this compliance and I have no reason to think it is any different than how a resident outside Europe would delete their account without these protections.
======
alex_kerf
my uneducated guess would be, there is still no way to do so.

